# ISO pressure/fryer chicken info



## Traveler (Sep 21, 2018)

Does anyone happen to know the temperature that KFC uses to pressure/fryer their chicken ? (original recipe) I know that it happens very quickly, perhaps 10 minutes.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 21, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Does anyone happen to know the temperature that KFC uses to pressure/fryer their chicken ? (original recipe) I know that it happens very quickly, perhaps 10 minutes.


I just saw a YouTube video on how to make KFC in an air fryer. The host mentioned that KFC pressure fries their chicken at 350°. Can’t vouch for it, but that’s what they said!


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2018)

KFC pressure cooks their chicken. I thought about doing that at home.  I thought again.


----------

